# SA Gun Owners please sign this petition....



## Angelskeeper (10/10/20)

Calling all legal firearm owners to please click the link and sign the petition.
To all the people who don't own a firearm but feel that a civillian should have the right to carry a legal, licensed firearm, please sign this petition.

http://chng.it/7hJ4q2fG

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

